# RR55 Owners



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just out of interest, will anyone with an RR55 who wants to, add their name here. There is no point to this, other than not everyone like me, puts their gear in their signature!

dfk anodized grey finish manufactured 2009 but no idea about the nut! No problems with static either


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

me...............................


----------



## cfBarry (Sep 22, 2013)

.........................and me.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can you edit your posts and state if it is the steel body finish or anodised.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Me.....steel finish


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

This should be quite interesting could you also please add whether you have any static issues with it to your posts, this may help to confirm or deny a theory about this I have discussed with Dave a few times.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

If you know, could you also state the date of manufacture and if the burr assembly nut has a lefthand thread or righthand. I'm assured most seem to be lefthanded but mine was righthanded.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

RR55 owners List


Name

Type

Grinder Finish Type

Date of Manufacture

Burr Nut

Static

Single Dose

Badged?

*dfk41*

*OD*

*Silver/Grey*

*2009*

*No*

*No*

*coffeechap*

*cfbarry*

*OD*

*Polished Steel *

*2011*

(Yes)*/No*

*No*

*CamV6*

*OD*

*Polished Steel *

*2011*

*L/H*

*Yes*

*Yes*

*No*

*marcuswar*

*OD*

*Polished **Steel*

*2010*

*R/H*

*Yes*

*Yes*

*Yes*

*pompeyexile*

*OD*

*Polished **Steel*

*2009*

*Yes*

*No*

*No**Heligan*

*OD*

*Silver/Grey*

*2009*

*L/H*

*No*

*No*

*rmcgandara*

*OD*

*Silver/Grey *

*2009*

*No*

*No*

*robti*

*OD*

*Polished Steel*

*2011*

*No*

*No*


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Date 2009, Type OD, Chrome funnel, grinder body steel I think, Static very bad, no idea about nut.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Marcus, would you like to keep tabs on this and update your list. if anyone has made any changes, can they just add them to a new post, as I am doing here, then it is easier to keep track of

Mine is an od so has the chrome chute and was made in 2009.

I have absolutely no problems with static at all, so would be interested to hear others experience and if there is anything that can be done to rectify.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Marcus, would you like to keep tabs on this and update your list. if anyone has made any changes, can they just add them to a new post, as I am doing here, then it is easier to keep track of
> 
> Mine is an od so has the chrome chute and was made in 2009.
> 
> I have absolutely no problems with static at all, so would be interested to hear others experience and if there is anything that can be done to rectify.


Sure no problem, given that mine does have the static issue I'm very keen to try an establish why some do and some don't.

Just to be clear, when people are saying their grinders are "stainless steel" do they mean polished stainless steel i.e. almost mirror like, not normal stainless steel that is more of a diffused finish. Mine is a mirror like finish i.e. if I put my hand to it I can clearly see it reflected in the finish like a mirror.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

List updated (on post #8) with everyone's currently supplied details.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I think chrome and stainless are being used interchangeably, you could also add heligan to the list as she now has my old RR55 as a decaf grinder, thats the painted silver body, made in 2009 and no static issues.

Adding chrome chute, and it's stainless steel not chrome anyway, into the list is a little unnecessary as all the OD ones have it even the RR45 and RR65 OD and the MAC64 OD.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Charliej said:


> you could also add heligan to the list as she now has my old RR55 as a decaf grinder, thats the painted silver body, made in 2009 and no static issues.


Thanks Charliej, you beat me to it!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I think chrome and stainless are being used interchangeably, you could also add heligan to the list as she now has my old RR55 as a decaf grinder, thats the painted silver body, made in 2009 and no static issues.
> 
> Adding chrome chute, and it's stainless steel not chrome anyway, into the list is a little unnecessary as all the OD ones have it even the RR45 and RR65 OD and the MAC64 OD.


Hi Charlie, Heligan is now added to the list (post #8), since we know yours was a left-hand thread on the burr nut I've added that information as well. I thought all the OD's had a "chrome" chute but since I wasn't 100% sure I added it... anyway I've removed that piece of unnecessary information from the list now.

When people say "anodised grey" is that the same as "silver" or are they definitely separate finishes ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Here is the body of mine to save confusion on terminology!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks dfk, if I remember correctly that looks the same as Charlies old one that Heligan now has. guess that is the silver/grey one.Mine is more polished steel so assume is the stainless steel one. As far as I know the only other colour is black.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Here's a picture of my s/s one ;







]


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Really need to other owners who haven't mentioned it to state if they have static issues or not as this may confirm my theory. What I have discussed with Dave (CC) is the theory that it's only the bare polished metal bodied ones that seem to have static issues, oddly enough these also seem to be the ones that have the plastic rather than metal flap on the exit from the burrs. As an interesting aside the Elektra Nino has a similar sort of metal flap on the exit from the burrs as an antistatic and declumping device.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes , as you say Charlie, we need more data. Can coffeeechap, cfbarry and CamV6 please post more details of their grinder please. Also anyone else who has a RR55 also post details of their grinder please.

I find it strange that the body finish would make a difference to how much static they introduced. I guess if the bodies are actually made of different metals and so maybe earthed differently maybe that could account for it?

I've noticed that the Mazzer Mini E has a static grid (which causes clumping) but also a neoprene gasket to isolate the funnel. Maybe the an isolating gasket on the funnel of the RR55 would help ? Looking at dfk41's picture it looks like the paint finish extends into the groove at the front that the funnel sits in. On the polished steel this just seems to be just bare (unpolished) metal. Maybe the paint/enamel is acting as insulation in the same way as a gasket would ?


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

same as dfk41 and Heligan - OD silver grey, 2009 no static


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for posting rmcgandara, it's very much appreciated.

It's looking like so far Charlie's and CC's theory that it's only the polished steel grinders that have the static issue is true.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Marcus there is a gasket between the funnel and the main grinder body, or there should be as my old one has one, which I actually replaced with a new one just before I sold it.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Well there is no gasket between the funnel and the grinder body on mine, only the little gasket rubber/silicon square that fits inside the actual exit hole of the grinder body.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Charlie, its long since been my pet theory that the polished ones have static whereas the painted don't.

For the record, mine is a 2011 and turns counter clockwise and yes whilst its had its non static moments generally it has been full of static.

Can I ask those who don't have static issues whether they have cleaned (and/or regularly cleaned) under the lower burr carrier?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

marcuswar said:


> Well there is no gasket between the funnel and the grinder body on mine, only the little gasket rubber/silicon square that fits inside the actual exit hole of the grinder body.


Thats the one I mean Marcus the new one did appear thicker than the grubby one it replaced.

Cam, I did clean under the bottom burr and burr carrier quite a few times, the frequency was dependent on consumption rates, there is an easy way to remove the bottom burr carrier. The three allen head bolts that hold the adjuster ring to the upper burr carrier will screw into the 3 holes on the bottom burr carrier and once the main bolt is undone you can then gradually "jack" the burr carrier up, when reassembling I always fastened the bottom burrs to the carrier on a flat surface whilst it was out of the grinder so I could be sure each screw was done at an equal torque.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> Can I ask those who don't have static issues whether they have cleaned (and/or regularly cleaned) under the lower burr carrier?


shamefully No. I have had the odd static moment, normally after cleaning, inbetween changing beans, but generally no static.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the extra info CamV6, I've updated post #8 to reflect it.



Charliej said:


> Thats the one I mean Marcus the new one did appear thicker than the grubby one it replaced.
> 
> .


Ahh thought you might have meant that one Charlie. What I meant was a larger neoprene gasket covering the whole back of the grinder body where it meets the funnel.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

marcuswar said:


> Thanks for the extra info CamV6, I've updated post #8 to reflect it.
> 
> Ahh thought you might have meant that one Charlie. What I meant was a larger neoprene gasket covering the whole back of the grinder body where it meets the funnel.


Well I would imagine if you bought some thin neoprene sheeting of ebay and then used something like the spray mount stuff artists use , which sticks when you want it to but is easily removed if needed, you could try it, but the funnel will still be connected to the grinder body by the screws anyway.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I agree that the screws would still be connecting it, although I could make some neoprene washers/grommets to stop that. I'm assuming this would also be the case on the Mazzer Mini E. I'm just trying to look at what's different between the different finishes, or in this case a completely different grinder!

It doesn't make much sense to me that a finish alone should inhibit or cause static.


----------



## cfBarry (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry for the delay, trying to cut back on computer use over Easter.

My RR55OD is a steel finish one, like in post #18. The label says 'TIPO RR55S COL. TRASPARENTE' which I assume means clear lacquer over steel.

Year (ANNO) is 2011.

Flap inside the funnel is plastic.

I have not taken it apart yet for cleaning etc. so don't know the burr thread or rotation.

When I first got the grinder, late last year, it did suffer badly from static. I had to brush away the grinds which stuck to the inside of the funnel.

I had added a lens hood mini-hopper, and was considering adding a foil chute, when the static problem just went away. I first thought it might be due to humidity from the monsoon weather over xmas and into this year, but the problem stayed away when things dried up.

The one time the static problem came back was a few weeks ago. I had pressed down hard on the rubber lens hood hopper to blast out any retained grinds, and then brushed around the inside of the funnel. Next time I used the machine, lots of coffee stuck to the funnel, I brushed it off. Used grinder again several hours later, no static, coffee slid down the funnel just fine.

So for me the trick seems to be leave any retained grind in the machine, and don't try to clean it every time. This is probably how the machine would be used in a commercial environment. I don't think it affects flavour too much on a machine used every day. At a guess I leave about 4-5 double shots worth of beans (~80-100g) in the hopper, which is enough weight for the grinder to work properly and give consistent output on the timer. I found it is this consistency which suffers badly with static problems, you just don't know how much is going to get stuck inside.

Feel free to ask more questions.

Thanks for all the help and advice on the forum.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the Update cfbarry, I've updated your details on post #8

Interesting that you have the steel finish and in general don't have the static issue. You didn't change beans between the time you had and didn't have static did you? I found that some beans are definitely worse for static than others.


----------



## cfBarry (Sep 22, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> Thanks for the Update cfbarry, I've updated your details on post #8
> 
> Interesting that you have the steel finish and in general don't have the static issue. You didn't change beans between the time you had and didn't have static did you? I found that some beans are definitely worse for static than others.


No change in beans. I have used Rave Fudge and Signature all the way through. For the temporary recurrence of the static problem a few weeks ago I had the same beans in the hopper before and after.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Another question then in the light of cfBarry's post how many people that have issues with static are leaving beans in the hopper and how many are single dosing?


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

View attachment 6436
A few pics of mine as I don't know what the finish is, I haven't touched the burrs yet so no idea of the thread rotation, using a 50/50 blend of rave fudge and Suarez for the last few weeks and I load the hopper every morning from the freezer

robert

sorry don't know what happened to the pics blame the ipad lol


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for posting Robti. I've added your details to post #8, can you clarify if your grinder suffers from static issues or not?

Thanks.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Marcus doesn't seem to have any as the picture of the chute shows


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Another question then in the light of cfBarry's post how many people that have issues with static are leaving beans in the hopper and how many are single dosing?


Good point Charlie!

I've been single dosing but I remember that you filled your small camera hopper so wasn't single dosing.

Can people let me know if they single does or leave beans in the hopper, I've added a new column to post #8 to record this.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

robti said:


> Hi Marcus doesn't seem to have any as the picture of the chute shows


Thanks for confirming robti. I wasn't sure if you'd cleaned the chute out before taking any pictures


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

I fill my camera mod hopper up every morning so no single dose


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for confirming robti.

Your bucking the trend at the moment with everyone else with a polished steel grinder reporting static. Lets hope they respond with they "single dose"


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> Thanks for confirming robti.
> 
> Your bucking the trend at the moment with everyone else with a polished steel grinder reporting static. Lets hope they respond with they "single dose"


Wonder if it's anything to do with loading straight from the freezer, I am left with a little beans from the night before in the hopper and refill straight from the freezer and grind, so I assume my first 1 or 2 coffees are using the old beans from the night before then I must hit the new ones from the freezer which have had about 30 mins in the hopper before I use them


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I would think that loading beans from the freezer could well increase the humidity which help with alleviating static issues.

What we really need to do is a double test. I.e if you try single dosing and get static and someone who normally single doses tries not doing it.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> Can people let me know if they single does or leave beans in the hopper, I've added a new column to post #8 to record this.


I leave beans in the hopper, haven't tried single dosing yet.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the update Heligan, post#8 updated and evidence is slowly mounting that single dosing may be contributing to static.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I can say that adding a tiny bit of moisture to my beans eradicated the static pretty much. I did also find that some beans produced a lot of static cling, other beans none at all


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ooh and I suppose I should confess, I am no longer an RR55OD owner

Gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> Ooh and I suppose I should confess, I am no longer an RR55OD owner
> 
> Gone, but not forgotten.


Did you upgrade to something nicer


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

single dosing did not increased static in my case.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

rmcgandara said:


> single dosing did not increased static in my case.


Thanks for trying mcgandra.

Out of interest what beans are you using ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I never single dose either. I have leant it out to a coffee shop for a week so I will ask if they have had any issues


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I've single dosed, but mainly double dosed. I've had at least seven different types of beans and the static has been bad from day one. I've ran Grindz through it and they slipped out and down the chute/funnel as slippery and quick as a slippery snake sprayed with Teflon and covered in oil....Whooosh! and not a particle stuck. But the beans after and since have still stuck like a limpet that excretes No Nails. I have to use a pastry brush to push them out of the funnel and into my receptacle.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am looking into a Teflon type coating for the chutes, if it works I will get one done for you Pompey


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Pompeyexile said:


> I've single dosed, but mainly double dosed. I've had at least seven different types of beans and the static has been bad from day one. I've ran Grindz through it and they slipped out and down the chute/funnel as slippery and quick as a slippery snake sprayed with Teflon and covered in oil....Whooosh! and not a particle stuck. But the beans after and since have still stuck like a limpet that excretes No Nails. I have to use a pastry brush to push them out of the funnel and into my receptacle.


Pompyexile, I'm not sure what you mean "double dose" ? Single dosing in this context simply means only putting enough beans in the hopper or grinder throat for the drink you are currently making regardless of is it's a single shot or double. The opposite of single dosing is to store a larger quantity of beans in the hopper ready for grinding when you make a drink.

In the case of the RR55 the possible theory is that maybe when you don't single does i.e. leave beans in the hopper they somehow don't suffer from static as much when the are ground. Maybe the longer contact with the grinder/burrs means potential static charge is dissipated or maybe its to do with humidity, who knows we still haven't proven the theory yet.

In general my grinder is similar to yours in that it seems to suffer static although some beans are definitely worse than others. At the moment I'm not using my grinder (so can't try not single dosing) as after changing the old burrs for new ones they don't seem to be in parallel as when finding the zero point I'm finding the start the rub together at one point in their cycle of revolution. Its very fine because even just applying pressure against the adjustment collar can alleviate it. I'm currently waiting delivery on some digital calliper's to try measuring the tolerances.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I am looking into a Teflon type coating for the chutes, if it works I will get one done for you Pompey


That sounds very interesting CoffeeChap... please keep us all informed in progress with this







One thing I've been meaning to try for some time is to line my chute with greaseproof paper to see if that makes any difference.

Is the Teflon coating something your investigating with respect to this grinder specifically or in more general terms ?


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I am looking into a Teflon type coating for the chutes, if it works I will get one done for you Pompey


You really are a gent. Is it just a case of spraying it? I could get a can I wouldn't want to put you to any trouble. What about a rubber gasket between the chute and the grinder body, would that work isolating it?


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Marcuswar yes I understood. I have put just enough beans in to grind for my needs that day and I've also left a good quantity in over several days but the results have been the same.

Some beans may have been more staticy (if there's such a word) than others but there hasn't been a significant difference in that most has still stuck to the chute.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Pompeyexile said:


> Marcuswar yes I understood. I have put just enough beans in to grind for my needs that day and I've also left a good quantity in over several days but the results have been the same.
> 
> Some beans may have been more staticy (if there's such a word) than others but there hasn't been a significant difference in that most has still stuck to the chute.


Thanks for the update Pompy... sorry if I sounded like I sounded condescending, I certainly didn't intend to.

If you've been leaving beans out in the hopper for the day then I'll update post #8 to say you don't single dose. Have you tried lining the chute with grease proof paper ?

The idea of using a rubber gasket behind the funnel is like the Mazzer Mini E seems to do (although I believe it uses a neoprene gasket) but I'm not sure if this is to isolate the funnel so that the wire grid of the static grid behind it earths the coffee as it exits? Maybe CoffeeChp knows more.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Didn't think you came across condescending at all matey. I'm new to all this and especially the jargon and any suggestions or advice given that may or may not help is always gratefully received.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> Thanks for trying mcgandra.
> 
> Out of interest what beans are you using ?


all sorts really, but latest ones were espresso subscription from HB and red brick from SM


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

rmcgandara said:


> all sorts really, but latest ones were espresso subscription from HB and red brick from SM


Not tried any of those (yet). I only wondered in case they were the same as some I'd been using


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Pompeyexile said:


> Didn't think you came across condescending at all matey. I'm new to all this and especially the jargon and any suggestions or advice given that may or may not help is always gratefully received.


Phew.. glad it didn't come across like that









Have you tried steaming the beans first ? I read somewhere that someone alleviated their static issue by putting the beans in a tea strainer and then giving them a shot of steam before grinding. I guess its the same as adding a few drops of water to increase their humidity.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Instead of there being a difference between grinders, could it not be the chutes/dosers( sorry forgot the correct name for a moment).

could these not have been sourced from different companies and so have different compounds or the internal finish is different (less smooth) so catching the grounds


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Interesting point. I note some have a Brasilia badge on the funnel, but others like the one I had don't which suggests different funnels maybe? I'm not sure if the badges on the badged ones sit in a recess or not. Perhaps that's another field we could add to the list I.e. Whether the funnel is badged or not?

Speaking of fields on the list I should say I was single dosing


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

OK I've added a "Badged" column to the table so if people want to post if there machine has a BRASILIA badge on the front of the funnel I'll update their details on post #8.

I've always assumed that the ones without a badge are the same, just sold by ROSSI rather than being (re)branded as BRASILIA.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Mine is branded as a Brasilia on the funnel









But the serial number label looks like it might have said ROSSI

View attachment 6525


Also my label is a different format than the other ones posted on this thread. For one thing there is no mention of colour. Also robti's says its an RR55s

I wonder if its worth people posting a picture of their grinders serial number label.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Brasilia and Rossi are/were the same company, you can also occasionally come across Rijo branded versions of it too and also a company in Australia called Boema had versions of them.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks Charlie. I guess the question remains is there some subtle difference between the brands?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well CC would be the man for gospel on this but I believe that Brasilia/Rossi did all the manufacturing, but I can't really imagine that they would make a different funnel for the different brands, although I haven't found any of the funnels on sale I have only ever seen 1 part number for them, which would imply that there is only one, whether anything changed in the manufacturing is anyones guess, the only way to check that would be swapping funnels over from one with the static issue to one without.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah... Shame someone selfishley sold theirs before we could compare side by side


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

marcuswar said:


> Yeah... Shame someone selfishley sold theirs before we could compare side by side


The Grinder Godfather made me an offer I couldn't refuse


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Charliej said:


> The Grinder Godfather made me an offer I couldn't refuse


Lol...


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Here are some pictures of my machine and the label, also the static laden chute with the plastic flap and my modification using a brass plant label I shaped to ensure the grinds went straight down but made no difference whatsoever except limiting the static laden coffee grinds to a more compact area in the chute. As you can see I don't have a Brassillia badge on mine.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the update Pompy. I've updated #8 with the details.

BTW, I tried lining my chute with grease proof paper the other day but it made no difference to the sticking coffee grinds


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Have any off you tried polishing the inside of the funnel to see if that helps. Looking at both your pictures Pompey the flap on my RR55 was a bit of a closer fit to the chute and I only bent it slightly up and out by making a small crease at the top of it just under the screws, I would also suggest extending the flap to your right as you look at the front of the grinder, if you do a search you should find some pictures of mine and what I did.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes Charlie, I've polished the inside of mine with PEEK polish cream (you know the one Charlie) but id didn't seem to make much difference on mine. Next I'll try adding a think gasket behind the funnel , to hopefully emulate any isolation the grinders with a painted finish may have.

I did try the RDT method the other day (single dosing and adding 3-4 drops of water) and that did definitely make a big improvement, but its a bit of pain to have to do every time.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Charlie I did as you suggested. I took the plastic flap off completely widened the brass flap to the right as you had shown on yours and made it a closer fit to the outlet and again whilst it did prevent the grinds sticking all over the funnel it just stuck in a thicker layer elsewhere. the picture is of the mk1 version and thought I had a photo of the mk2 but it seems not.

Just out of interest what would I polish it with, Brasso?


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Just out of interest when I ran some Grindz through they were totally free of static and they fell out as thought the funnel was coated in Teflon yet are just as fine as the coffee grinds. Is it the oil in the coffee beans that makes them static.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I would guess Charlie would have used PEEK polish cream but I'll let Charlie confirm


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes I used peek Polish and buffed it off with some lint free car polishing cloth I had around and then buffed it over again with a poundshop 3 for £1 microfibre cloth.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Just a quick update. I couldn't find anywhere that sold Peek. Anyway, I was sitting sorting out some stuff on my laptop and my other half decided to stick on one of her keep fit Palates DVD's and proceeded to contort in front of me. As if that wasn't distracting enough she did the routine using a long rubber resistance band that came with the DVD. Cue light bulb appearing above my head.

The resistance band was made of stretchy very thin rubber less than 1mm thick, so convincing my Caroline that she wouldn't notice if it were shorter by 5cm (you can guess her reply to that) I cut off a 5cm segment. I then removed the funnel and cut and shaped the rubber to fit between where the funnel joined the main body of the grinder making a cut out for the coffee to exit and piercing it where the screws needed to push through. The idea obviously to completely isolate the metal funnel from the body of the grinder and hopefully preventing static.

I wasn't sure that was enough but as I had no Peek I thought 'what have I got that prevents stuff sticking to stuff. Another light bulb (had to be careful here at this rate I was going to blow a fuse) I had some liquid that when wiped on the car windscreen made rain run off so quick you could drive in the pouring rain without using your windscreen wipers. It filled the crevices in the glass that could not be seen by the naked eye. Well perhaps that would work.

So I thoroughly cleaned the inside of the funnel and applied the liquid. Let it dry and a couple of hours later re-assembled the funnel to the grinder, filled the lens cap with beans flipped the switch and crossed my fingers.

NO CHUFFIN DIFFERENCE!

Not one part of the funnel was in direct contact with the body of the grinder. The static in the grinds created by the burrs was just as bad. So is it what the burrs are made of that is the issue? Were Charliej's burrs made of different material than mine?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

My burrs were just the standard OEM burrs, have you tried removing the plastic flap altogether, if the other material is rigid enough then the plastic shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am getting mine back tomorrow after two weeks in a small cafe serving 50 to 70 drinks per day. The chap is a barrista (allegedly) so it will be interesting to see how it coped in a semi commercial place. Does this mean that the ones without static are worth a bit more than the ones with static!


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Although I haven't got a photo Charlie when I made the MKII version of my brass cover that extended to the right as you suggested I did completely remove the plastic flap but again no difference whatsoever. OK I hadn't made my latest mods then for isolation so I'll try both i.e. removing the plastic flap and using nothing, and putting back the brass one and see what happens.

If we keep up this research will we be eligible for a grant and if we solve the problem, entered for the Nobel Prize?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Would it not make sense for someone with a static problem machine ( are all these machines the steel ones.) to go to someone without a problem, and swop bodies over to see if that cures it?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes it would.. and exactly what I was going to do with Charlie.. until coffeechap scuppered it by enabling his upgrade to a mythos


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Here's the latest pics showing the rubber isolating piece and the results from a flapless and brass flap combo . I also roughed up the back side of the brass flap in case a smooth surface was causing an issue, my thinking here being the same as the anti-static brass tinsely wires you see in photocopiers that stop paper static.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I would suggest further mods to the tab you have made. Firstly remove that long tail hanging down and then flatten the rest of it flush to the body of the funnel and then make a small crease just below the screws so that the bottom edge of the flap only sticks out 3 mm or so from the funnel and is flat all the way across. If you have a look for the pictures of my old one you will see what I mean.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

So I've had another fiddle. Cut off the tail and re-shaped it so it sits closer to the grind outlet as Charlie suggested. As you can see the best yet. Cue Little jig round the kitchen.

















I than added a bit of Gorilla tape to ensure the side was sealed just to get rid of that little bit of residue.









So what went wrong?









Now here's the strange thing...........

After what I thought was nearly a complete success I left the lid off and pressed the button for a single dose I wanted to actually see it slide out of the chute just like Charlie's did in his video. I thought Yesssss! I was ex-static!...Hah!

Then I loaded the hopper and ground another double shot. WHAT?!!!! It stuck to the funnel like before as you can see above. So I tapped the funnel releasing the stuck grinds and pushed again for a single dose and it slid out and didn't stick. I was confused.

Loaded some more beans in the hopper and single dosed.....it stuck. Had to go and spend a penny then came back and hit the single dose button again to empty the hopper and it slid out without sticking.

It was if waiting a while made the grinds left in the space between the burrs and the hopper lose their static and turning on the grinder they exited without sticking. Thinking about it the first lot that slid out without sticking were probably some of those left in the grinder from the morning cuppa.

So the upshot is when I double dose it sticks, when I single dose it sticks but if I dose again immediately after the initial dose what's left slides out no problem.

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Try totally flattening the flap against the funnel and then add a crease just below the screws so that the entire bottom edge of the flap sits about 3mm or so out from the funnel across it's entire width, not dished out as you currently have it.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Well Charlie I did as you said but after yesterday I had run out of fresh beans and could only use some old ones. I couldn't believe it, the grinds slid out just like yours. Was it a fluke? I tried again and out it slid...perfect. Then I thought I'll just get rid of the residue and turned on the grinder and.....static!

Right then! I loaded the lens hopper to the top finishing off the old beans. Pressed for a double dose....smooth as silk and no static. Another double dose....just the same. A single dose...no static. Another single, still ok another double and perfect. Finally just a small residue of beans not even a single shot and.......static!

So I guess to solve the problem I had to make sure the exit hole cover was as you say very close and the more beans in the hopper forcing out the grinds seemed to be better.

However a couple of questions....Did you load your hopper with beans Charlie or only ever put just enough in for a double dose? Also the exit hole behind the brass flap does get quite packed and the only way to shift it is to unscrew the thing and that's a pain. And finally I did use very old beans which I guess would have had a lot less oils would that have made a difference?

I've just ordered some beans from Rave and York Coffee Emporium so when they arrive I'll try again putting in just the 18g and also loading the hopper to the top for weight.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Glad you're making progress pompey, thanks for sharing









Did you also try single doing but adding 2 or 3 drops of water to the beans in the grinder before grinding (RDT method). This seemed to help for me...

One thing I keep intending to do if get a length of 50mm (outer diameter, 42mm inner diameter) acrylic tubing to put in the throat of the grinder , fill with beans and then use a small diameter tamper to add weight. This should keep the weight on the beans without having to keep as many beans in the hopper.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Pompey, I always kept the lens hood hopper filled up, I used a 52mm-58mm lens thread converter and a 58mm collapsible lens hood as my hopper, when you get to then end of a particular bean you just give the lens hood lid a good thwack down and that clears the throat, you could also try bending the flap a tiny bit more out as I never seems to have the throat backing up too much.

Marcus, I have a price of said acrylic tubing and a piece or 2 of silicone hose that very side so when you get round to coming over here again sometime you can have it along with the foot off your grinder lol.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Marcus, I have a price of said acrylic tubing and a piece or 2 of silicone hose that very side so when you get round to coming over here again sometime you can have it along with the foot off your grinder lol.


That's very kind of you Charlie, you must be feeling lonely trying to tempt me over to you. Yes I really do need to come and reclaim my grinders foot.. (cue Fargo esque image of you stuffing my RR55 grinder foot into your Mythos).

BTW , I just ordered some *Ethiopian Cherry Red* from CompassCoffee on your recommendation. I don't tend to go for fruity or acidic coffees so I hope I like it... nothing ventured nothing gained







I had to order something as the Mocha Italia beans from CC that I've just opened are just a bit too strong for the wife, its like drinking plain chocolate


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

marcuswar said:


> That's very kind of you Charlie, you must be feeling lonely trying to tempt me over to you. Yes I really do need to come and reclaim my grinders foot.. (cue Fargo esque image of you stuffing my RR55 grinder foot into your Mythos).
> 
> BTW , I just ordered some *Ethiopian Cherry Red* from CompassCoffee on your recommendation. I don't tend to go for fruity or acidic coffees so I hope I like it... nothing ventured nothing gained
> 
> ...


It's not fruity in an acidic way, I had a couple of friends over last night and they always love the coffee they get here, but they were blown away by the Ethiopian Cherry Red, the annoying thing is I'm now far too close to the end of the bag and have too much other coffee in to get through before I order more of this one, I'm definitely thinking of getting at least 1kg next time.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just to say, I got mine back today after 3 weeks in a local coffee shop and no static issues at all. I will take some photos later and show you the mods that have been done (not by me).


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Charliej said:


> It's not fruity in an acidic way, I had a couple of friends over last night and they always love the coffee they get here, but they were blown away by the Ethiopian Cherry Red, the annoying thing is I'm now far too close to the end of the bag and have too much other coffee in to get through before I order more of this one, I'm definitely thinking of getting at least 1kg next time.


I really hope I enjoy it as much as you obviously do Charlie.

How long did it need resting for ? (I guess it won't be ready for the Eurovision party night that the wife's having)


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Just to say, I got mine back today after 3 weeks in a local coffee shop and no static issues at all. I will take some photos later and show you the mods that have been done (not by me).


Ohhh, what mods ? Come one dfk tell us more.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have no idea what the mods are, or if they make any difference! I just presumed that the 2 flaps looked a bit Heath Robinsonish!


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Well I took off the flap and bent it out as far as it could which meant there was a reasonable gap (well so I thought) of about 8 millimetres I then loaded the hopper to full and pressed for a single dose.

























As you can see the grinds came shooting out with minimal static. So I pressed for another single dose......Oh dear! the machine made a strained gnfffff! sort of sound and the motor stopped. I quickly turned it off and taking off the flap found this....









The grinds had completely backed up packing the exit between the burrs and the chute solid. So using my strusty tooth pick I cleaned it out and this time put the flap back but not sticking it down so firmly at the edges with my Gorilla tape giving it a bit of flexibility.









As you can see the grinds shoot out from the right which is why we extend the flap over to the right and although they didn't really stick, once again they backed up and packed the exit from the burrs.

So I guess loading the hopper to full does have a significant effect but I will have to make a flap that extends out even further to prevent the packing. Just out of interest Charlie about how far out did your flap extend? Taking a look at your vid it doesn't seem to be much more than mine if at all. It does also seem looking back at my photos of earlier attempts that the further out the flap was from the grinder exit the more the static built up. My original design with the tail that was their to simply help direct the grinds downwards suffered from terrible static and yet I'm sure it was further away from the exit.

I'll try a MKIV making the flap more square and box like from the top of the exit hole and see what results I get.

I will not let this beat me!

Oh and one more thing, I was going to try dampening the beans but I thought if the grinds packed in as tight being dry surely damp ones would be worse; like wet sand.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Can I join this thread now. Owned for about 30 mins now.









Just a side by side comparison to a Mazzer SJ which will be going up for sale soon


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Welcome aboard Jason







looking forward to your critique of the RR55

compared to the Mazzer


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Jason, what is that tube in the throat of the grinder does it help weigh down the beans? Also do you have any static issues?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks lads. The tube is a homemade thing, can put a lid on it, I'm having a nightmare dialling it in, using the large hopper at the moment. I got the dose right then when I tried doing the timer, the dose seemed out. I'm dialling in 17g

Used all my beans, about 500g of monsoon Malabar! Bloody nightmare.

No static at all even with the MM that I had with the same beans with the SJ.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Be interested to see a picture of your flap.........Queue Frankie Howard type 'Oooh er missus!'


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jason, set the single button for one second and the double for four. Then adjust the grind using the single button until it feels the right consistency between your fingers before switching to the double button so as you are not wasting shed loads. The grind settings are very sensitive so you only want to make an adjustment by a couple of millimeters at a time,


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Cheers for the info David. Will buy a Kg tomorrow and make my final settings. It's tougher than I thought. Haha


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Look on the bright side, at least you don't have the static to contend with !


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah that's a massive bonus, if it was one with the static, think I would've stuck with the SJ, i do love the Mazzer but the RR was too good to pass up.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Pompey, you've kind of missed the point I keep making, get rid of the dished out bit on your flap so it is flat all the way across, then bend it with a crease at the top of the flap just underneath the small screws so that the bottom edge is around 4mm or so away from the funnel, leave the tape off the edges, the flap on my old one was extended so it reached just past the larger right hand screw.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok, here's a pic of my flaps, hahahahaha

It's a non static Rr55


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Doh! you're right Charlie I did miss the point and by a mile didn't I.

OK, flat flap straight across and no tape. I think what threw me was the fact you used metal tape to extend yours and I assumed it was stuck down. I see from Jason's what you mean now.

I've run out of beans and am waiting for my order from Rave, so I'll pop down to Sainsbury's in the morning and get a cheap bag I don't mind wasting.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

So actually taking notice of Charlie's advice this time, I took off the copper flap and Gorilla tape, beat the flap flat (try saying that without losing your false teeth) put a crease just below the screw holes and put it back on.









Yes I know it looks like I still have the bulge in my flap but that is just a trick of the light because the thin copper is still marked. The bottom part of the flap is actually about 7 millimetres away from the exit.

Hopper full so here goes! Single button dose.









Coming out fairly free with minimal clinging.









Dose finished but virtually clean. That is 100% better and that'll do for me but I'll just give it one more go to make sure it's not a fluke.









Whoa! I'ts shooting out like a hoard of Lemmings throwing themselves off a cliff!.....and finally









Clean as a whistle, nada, nowt, zilch, diddly squat, bugger all!

So at last but one thing to finally lay this to rest. I thought that the weight of the beans i.e. having a full hopper, seemed to make a difference and to see if this still held true, emptied my full lens cap hopper and placed only enough beans in for a single dose.

No static! it came out as clean as before.........RESULT!









Well folks it's been a long journey with highs and lows and tears along the way, but I'd like to thank my agent, my long suffering partner for her patience, my mother and father and my friends for their unwavering support and my psychiatrist for helping me through the dark moments of deep despair. Finally for standing by me even when I've shown to be a right numpty, Coffee Forums UK members, with a special thanks to Charliej whose simple but effective 'creased flap' method, resulted in my final success.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Congratulations Pompy, glad you got it sorted in the end. Its nice to have all the pictures of the journey as well.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well done Pompey glad too have been able to offer assistance as if mine had had those kind of static issues it would have driven me barmy.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Got mine dialled in with the dfk tip.

It's fantastic, love the OD feature, so much so that the Mazzer is being moved on.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd still have an RR55 as a 2nd grinder if I had the space and could justify it, I think they are the best bargain OD grinder to be had, crazy bargains on higher stuff excepted, for the same money as a new Mignon to me it's a no brainer if you can find one !!! Great decision Jason, I'd be very interested in your opinions on the grind quality between the RR55 and SJ. I can't imagine not having an OD grinder and having to do all that brushing and thwacking, I just love being able to stick my portafilter under the spout and get 20g of coffee right in the middle of the basket in just over 3 seconds. I guess I'm fecked in terms of where I could affordably go from the Mythos.

Jason sooner or later you'll just get a feel of where to set the grind and time needed without much trial and error.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Cheers Charlie, I'm slightly wired at the moment after dialling in and testing my shots. Haha bad mistake.

Will give it a day or two to settle in and get used to her.

At the moment, the novelty of OD is fantastic. At first I loved the weighing of the beans, dusting and thwacking of the SJ, but the pull of the RR was just too much to bear.


----------

